# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përse fëmijët vuajnë gjithmonë e më shumë nga astma?

## Xhuxhumaku

*Përse fëmijët vuajnë gjithmonë e më shumë nga astma?*

29/10/2010


_Sipas mjekëve, shkaqet kryesore janë smogu, ushqimi i keq dhe ekspozimi ndaj duhanpirjes pasive. Rëndësi ka edhe cilësia e ajrit në shkollë dhe shtëpi. Dieta e shëndetshme dhe diagnoza e hershme janë rrugët më të mira të parandalimit_

Dihet që fëmijët preken më shpesh nga sëmundjet e rrugëve të frymëmarrjes, sesa të rriturit. Mbi të gjitha, sot të vegjlit vuajnë nga astma bronkiale pesë herë më shumë në krahasim me vitet 70. Alarmi vjen nga mjekët pneumatologë në kongresin e tyre të përvitshëm. Është e vërtetë se fëmijët pothuajse çdo ditë thithin ajër të ndotur, si pasojë e makinave gjithmonë e më të shumta në numër. Po ashtu, ata shpesh janë të ekspozuar ndaj duhanpirjes pasive, ushqehen keq dhe jetojnë në ambiente jo shumë të shëndetshme, përfshi këtu edhe shtëpinë. Më përpara alergologët dhe ekspertët e këtij sektori kishin shprehur shqetësimin edhe për ambientet shkollore, duke theksuar se numri i mikrobeve që gjenden në klasë është shumë i madh. Pasoja e gjithë kësaj është se astma, një sëmundje që prek më shumë se 3 milionë qytetarë në një vend të Europës dhe përgjegjëse e 1000 vdekjeve në vit, po përhapet me shumë shpejtësi mes të vegjëlve. Ndërsa te të rriturit shifra e prekjes nga sëmundjet e rrugëve të frymëmarrjes është 5,3%, te fëmijët shkon në 10 për qind, kundrejt 2.3 në vitet 70. Në kongres ekspertët theksuan se mes shkaqeve të këtij fenomeni janë ndryshimet ambientale, qytetet gjithmonë e më të ndotura, një ushqyerje e gabuar dhe duhanpirja pasive. E rëndësishme ishte edhe pirja e duhanit te nënat para lindjes. Rritja e numrit të fëmijëve dhe adoleshentëve të prekur nga astma, e regjistruar në vitet e fundit, ka ecur krah përkrah me zhvillimin industrial dhe ekonomik të vendeve europiane. Faktorë të tillë mund të nisin të përcaktojnë një kushtëzim të sistemit imunitar dhe një lloj sensibilizimi alergjik që në barkun e nënës e më vonë në hapat e parë të jetës, shpjegon mjeku Stefano Centanni.

Impakti i astmës mund të parandalohet me një stil korrekt jetese. Një dietë e pasur me fruta dhe perime, për shembull, mund të mbajë sistemet e mbrojtjes në maksimumin e eficencës kundër dëmtimeve oksiduese apo radikaleve të lira. Për më tepër, eliminimi i pirjes së duhanit gjatë shtatzënisë dhe në periudhën pas lindjes lejon reduktimin e rrezikut nga astma, sepse nuk ndryshon funksionin polmonar. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, thonë mjekët, gjatë rritjes është e rëndësishme të mbash nën kontroll peshën e fëmijëve. Ndryshimet fizike, mbi të gjitha ato që lidhen me mbipeshën, mund të modifikojnë kapacitetin normal të zgavrës së kraharorit dhe të mushkërive, duke krijuar më shumë mundësi për tu prekur nga sëmundjet. Përtej masave parandaluese, mjekëve u këshillohet tu kushtojnë shumë kujdes shenjave të para të shfaqjes së sëmundjes. Astma është në fakt një sëmundje kronike, për të cilën sot nuk ekziston ndonjë ilaç që të ofrojë menjëherë zgjidhjen përfundimtare, por atë është e mundur ta kontrollosh duke reduktuar sa më shumë krizat. Për këtë është e rëndësishme diagnoza e hershme. Një prind, përpara se të vrapojë për te mjeku, duhet të dijë të njohë simptomat më të shpeshta të sëmundjes: krizat e frymëmarrjes, kollën (sidomos atë gjatë natës), ftohjen e tejzgjatur dhe ndjenjën e shtypjes së kraharorit. Për tu përgatitur është mirë që të dimë tu përgjigjemi disa pyetjeve: 1) A ka fëmija vështirësi në frymëmarrje dhe kollë të vazhdueshme? 2) Simptoma të tilla janë më të qarta pas ekspozimit nëpër ambiente me duhan, prekjes së kafshëve shtëpiake, lagështirës, ajrit të ftohtë, aktivitetit fizik, pas së qeshurës apo të qarit? 3) Vështirësia për të marrë frymë është shkaku i zgjimeve, kollës dhe apneve gjatë natës? 4) A janë të pranishme edhe simptomat nazale, si për shembull sekrecionet, kruajtja apo teshtimat?

Në rast se përgjigjja për të gjitha këto pyetjet është po, atëherë rreziku për të konfirmuar praninë e sëmundjes te fëmijët është i lartë. Pas diagnozës së mjekut mund mendohet për trajtim më të përshtatshëm. Sepse, edhe pse astma nuk është një sëmundje e kurueshme, mund të reduktohet intensiteti i inflamacionit, një faktor ky që përcakton nivelin e sëmundjes e që i përgjigjet më mirë terapisë me ilaçe të marra përmes aparateve të posaçme, edhe në mungesë të simptomave të tjera. Këto lloj ilaçesh mund ti ndihmojnë shumë pacientët e vegjël të qetësohen në raste krizash. Ato gjenden në forma të ndryshme, nga spray te kokrrat, por terapia korrekte është tërësisht individuale. Bashkëpunimi me mjekët është i nevojshëm për të ulur shpeshtësinë e prekjes nga krizat.

*Nëna dhe fëmija*

Një studim i Universitetit japonez të Kyushu-t ka gjetur një lidhje mes gjendjes psikike dhe emocionale të nënës dhe predispozitën e fëmijëve për tu prekur nga astma. Sipas asaj që ka deklaruar Jun Nagano, autor i studimit, stresi te nëna shkakton astmën te fëmijët dhe përkeqëson gjendjen e tyre nëse të vegjlit janë të prekur nga kjo patologji. Nervozizmi i transmetohet fëmijës, edhe pse në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme. Deri tani, shkenca kishte zbuluar një lidhje mes stresit në shtatzëni dhe rrezikut të astmës tek i sapolinduri. Tani kërkimi ka shkuar më tej, duke treguar lidhjen mes gjendjes shpirtërore të nënës dhe shëndetit të fëmijës edhe pas lindjes. Nga 223 nëna që u morën për tu studiuar, u pa raporti mes fëmijëve dhe nivelit të stresit te gratë. Rezultatet konfirmojnë se nënat e stresuara ndikojnë negativisht te rreziqet e astmës për fëmijët. Me pak fjalë, të vegjlit priren të përvetësojnë atë që ndodh përreth tyre.

shqip

----------

